# What Makes A Great Wing Span?



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

I'll admit I don't have a clue about what makes a players wing span below or above average. 

Can someone please explain?

:whoknows:

What players in this year's draft have the biggest wing spans for their size and position?

:sup:

And what players in the last 10 years of the draft have measured out for the biggest wing span for their size & position?


:stupid:


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I guess an above average wingspan is when it is longer than the player's height. Dewayne Wade is 6'4" but his arms span almost 6'11". Chris Marcus is 7' tall and his arms span 7'8".


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Wing span, above average would be much longer than their height.
Average would be about equal to your height.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

Contrary to popular believe, a great wingspan doesn't always mean a player has long arms. 

If a guy has a very wide body (ie wide shoulders), it'll increase his wingspan. That's why guys like Oliver Miller and Ben Wallace have such ridiculous wingspan in relation to their height - they have ridiculously wide body. Of course, they having long arms don't hurt. 

But I think, yes it is strictly my opionion; in order to play "bigger" than your size, you need very long arms in addition to great winspan. In other words, you need to be both wide and have a high reach. That's why the standing reach measurement is so important, but is often neglected by internet draft junkies.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> Contrary to popular believe, a great wingspan doesn't always mean a player has long arms.
> 
> If a guy has a very wide body (ie wide shoulders), it'll increase his wingspan. That's why guys like Oliver Miller and Ben Wallace have such ridiculous wingspan in relation to their height - they have ridiculously wide body. Of course, they having long arms don't hurt.
> ...


Yes good point. 

A little off topic but "tall shoulders" help standing reach the way "wide shoulders" help "wing" span.

Dwayne Wade is a player of frequent discussion on the Bull board. Some say he has long arms so who cares about his height. It's not that simple. 

The usual sarcastic retort is "who shoots with the top of their head"? No one but generally a taller top of the head measurement implies a taller shoulder measurement from which those arms begin. A taller starting point given equal arms means the edge(all else equal) goes to the taller player. 

Height actually does matter. It's not just arms that do.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The average wingspan is approximately 2 inches longer than your actual height, so if a person was 5'10", the most logical guess for their wingspan would be around 6'. Most basketball players have above average wingspans, for obvious reasons. There are cases where a player's arms are actually shorter than their height, and unless you're Yao Ming, it should significantly lower your stock.

Having very long arms myself, I can tell you that it helps a LOT when playing defense.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

everyones upper arm length differs, but a long wingspan is due to big hands, big feet (feet=forearm), and a wide upper body

thats why someone like james lang is throwin up a 7'6 wingspan and chris marcus is throwin up a 7'8, they are both well over 300 pounds

and reach is actually i think more important than height

what good is it to be 6'10 with a 8'10 standing reach if youre going against someone 6'8 with a 9'2

although you have 2 inches on them, they are still reaching 4 inches higher than you when rebounding, shooting, blocking shots

a good standing reach can compensate for a weak vertical

i was the tallest player on my team by 2 inches, but 4 guys that were shorter than me had better standing reaches, because after all you don't rebound or shoot or block shots or win jump balls with your head


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*That aint true*

Pau Gasol is skinny has a 7'5 wingspan and Shaq has the same but Pau is much smaller and skinny


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Having very long arms myself, I can tell you that it helps a LOT when playing defense.


This is true, with long arms people don't expect you to be able to tip their shots, or knock down passes. 

I maybe only 6' but I play at 6'4"

Just makes buying shirts a byotch...


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*So if you have*

average or below average wing span, try another sport because you will be at disadvantage.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

gg my wingspan is like -1'' of my height, not to mention i am alrdy short.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> This is true, with long arms people don't expect you to be able to tip their shots, or knock down passes.
> ...


Absolutely. I'm only 5'10" and I'm able to play the 3 and sometimes even the 4 on defense because of my wingspan. When playing the post, you wouldn't even need to front the guy. Blocks and swipes come pretty easily as well.

You're right about the shirts though. I'm pretty much a shrimp, but I get all my shirts at L or XL. :laugh:


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

pau gasol just has really long arms...look at that dunk he had over garnett trent and smith...he didnt really jump that high he just reached over and through them


----------

